# Sup Playas!?



## IMJORDANFENCOTT (Jun 18, 2014)

Konichiwa ******! I'm J to the D to the Fencott, the master of vagina and the shaman of lifting pieces of metal. I have saved the seven seas of pubic hair and have come out the other end with perfect 12" biceps and a taste for post modernist art. I just want to let all your Yorkshire folk that I am the ubermensch, the Albert Camus of all you ****ers, and there is NO way of you convincing me otherwise. Want proof? here's a picture of me in all my glory:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

have your first neg:thumb:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

@Merkleman??

S'that youuuuuuu??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Second negative


----------



## IMJORDANFENCOTT (Jun 18, 2014)

husky said:


> have your first neg:thumb:


Little bitch, you're just jealous that I'm getting pussy on the reg and your dick has a permanent imprint of your hand on it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

kristina said:


> @Merkleman??
> 
> S'that youuuuuuu??


Na he didn't say brah


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

IMJORDANFENCOTT said:


> Little bitch, you're just jealous that I'm getting pussy on the reg and your dick has a permanent imprint of your hand on it.


Your mothers pussy doesnt count wee sacks so technically you're still a virgin- when it come to heterosexual sex that is


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Wat blud!? Who you calling a niqqa!?  LOL


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hmmmmmmm how about that muppet who was getting all the negs and begging for reps..what's his name...


----------



## IMJORDANFENCOTT (Jun 18, 2014)

husky said:


> Your mothers pussy doesnt count wee sacks so technically you're still a virgin- when it come to heterosexual sex that is


I don't **** Walkabout whores like you - I'm on a higher intellectual plain.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> Hmmmmmmm how about that muppet who was getting all the negs and begging for reps..what's his name...


barneycharles i believe


----------



## IMJORDANFENCOTT (Jun 18, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> Wat blud!? Who you calling a niqqa!?  LOL


You're my only friend in the world. You will become my Minister of Economics when I become communist leader of Wales with my blasted guns and excellent oration skills.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> barneycharles i believe


That's him, and he only got banned a few days ago...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Bellend!


----------



## IMJORDANFENCOTT (Jun 18, 2014)

PaulB said:


> Bellend!


Whatever lad, your stomach looks like a menopausal vagina; dry and saggy.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I like this guy. Good facial aesthetics. Zyzz lookalike.


----------



## IMJORDANFENCOTT (Jun 18, 2014)

Mey said:


> I like this guy. Good facial aesthetics. Zyzz lookalike.


I'd play your avatar's ass like a pair of bongos.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

IMJORDANFENCOTT said:


> Whatever lad, your stomach looks like a menopausal vagina; dry and saggy.


Lad:lol: I'm old enough to be your dad

Funny how I didn't quote you but you knew I was talking about you.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

IMJORDANFENCOTT said:


> You're my only friend in the world. You will become my Minister of Economics when I become communist leader of Wales with my blasted guns and excellent oration skills.


yeah, you did make me laugh with that konichiwa sh!t but no deal.


----------



## IMJORDANFENCOTT (Jun 18, 2014)

PaulB said:


> Lad:lol: I'm old enough to be your dad
> 
> Funny how I didn't quote you but you knew I was talking about you.


Well where the **** where you for 18 years of my life you deadbeat ****?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Listen bruv, ur on my patch,
> 
> Ur only mad cuz you get no snatch,
> 
> ...


see that. Your on merklemans patch and i'm his friend.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Third Neg!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

IMJORDANFENCOTT said:


> Well where the **** where you for 18 years of my life you deadbeat ****?


You're far too ugly to be any son of mine


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

When do you lot think he's gonna get banned this time? Those uk mail jokes he came out with before were decent. Should be a comedian lol.


----------



## IMJORDANFENCOTT (Jun 18, 2014)

PaulB said:


> You're far too ugly to be any son of mine


But isn't the perception of attractiveness is relative to behavioural history. If we are to sustain some sort of evolutionary development, someone has to take the full 8 inches of my manhood. Unlike you, I understand the unity within ****ing homely women and not just looking for a cheap shag in the toilets of some chain club.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

100% WASTEman!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lol... Repped to check out rep power!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> View attachment 152878


Blimey your 1 rep cancelled out our 3 negs???

I wont be pi$$ing you off in a hurry


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

in to neg op!

turned him back to red


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Annnd he's banned :lol:


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

What, . . on Earf?


----------

